# King Edward Vs University of Punjab Vs Lahore medical Dental College



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys wat do u think tops the list in all department.....i heard they r the best three in lahore..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ofcourse ke is best then allama iqbal then nister then pujjab medical dn sims th rawalpindi n then quide azam


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

PU..


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Funniest comparison eva


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> Funniest comparison eva


really.....itz a funniest comparizn


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe the word wasn't out in 08,
Lay off the poor guy..:/


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hahaha what a comparison...  :-\ what he trying to compare


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

:cyclops:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Troll alert.


----------

